# Fall 2017 TTTF shade renovation experiment



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

It's a long read, but if you're interested...

I started my lawn obsession a few years ago with off the shelf TTTF in my front yard. With KBG now in year two and lots of lessons learned, I'm ready for another project. I always figured I'd eventually want to work on my ~1600 ft2, heavily shaded back yard (see the massive Willow Oak pic below), so I installed an extra irrigation valve for a zone back there when I installed for the front.



This Spring, I finally got around to trenching (by hand with all of the tree roots) and installing a less than ideal MP Rotator zone using a combo of MP 3k and Strip heads. By the time I was done with filling the trenches, cleaning weeds, and spreading several yards of new topsoil, it was too late in the season to waste money on growing anything nice. Instead, I put down a mix of different fescues and some micro clover. The only successful thing already growing there was clover at the time.



I was really interested to compare different types and see if it was possible to grow anything in the shade. As expected, the Chewings and other fine fescues dominated, but surprisingly, the tall fescue varieties seemed to do fine as well (although I didn't care particularly for the look of the particular cultivars).

With this info in hand, in August I took to the NTEP results and scoured the web for available TTTF cultivars that would have the best opportunity for survival. I primarily based my selections on Knoxville and Raleigh results since the locations are similar climatologically (and I had success this way with KBG), but also weighed the Carbondale shade results a bit. What I came up with is four cultivars to try: 4th Millennium, Traverse, Titanium, and Firecracker.



All four have done really well in Knoxville and Raleigh since 2014, and all but Titanium also scored well in Carbondale's shade. In addition, they all happen to be rhizomous (at least as much as fescue can be). I ordered them all separately so that in addition to primarily using the mix, I could create some separate little test plots in different parts of the yard (this is the experiment part). I figure it'll be interesting to see how they fare in general, and also see if any of them can truly spread.



I've neglected a soil test, so I'll send it off ASAP and amend mid-reno given my late timing. The only thing ever applied in the back was some starter in the Spring, but it's had a ton of dead leaf mulch over the years and is probably in a lot better shape nutrient wise than my front yard. I'll probably do a quick stick pH test and add some lime before seed down. I applied glyphosate on 9/7 and have been watering on my front seeding schedule (there's actually a front/side head on this same zone, so have needed to keep it wet). Planning to get another glyph application down today in prep for seeding this weekend. I have a leftover bag of Scott's Starter with meso, so I'll use that at seeding along with a fungicide (probably what's left of my Heritage).





Now, how big do you guys think I should make the plots? I was thinking two or three areas of differing shade and maybe make them 2x2 ft? Some with PGR, some without? Any tips or tricks?


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

I am interested to see this. As I have some shady areas. I would maybe go 4x4 . Could be easier to maintain and keep track of.?


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Didn't get as far as I wanted today, but did manage to aerate the entire back yard with a 3-tine garden cultivator and get seed down for three test plots. From the image below, in order from right to left they are dense shade, sunniest, and mid shade. I don't think I'm going to do the 4th test plot on the left.



Dense Shade


Sunniest


Mid Shade


The cultivator is quite the workout, but I like to tell my wife that the yard is "my gym," and usually am out there when she goes to spin and for runs, etc. I ended up doing 2x2 plots side by side because a) the size seemed to fit the best in the designated areas; b) I want to see if any of the cultivars can truly spread (maybe into an adjacent plot). I hand seeded at a heavier rate than I'll do the rest of the yard by broadcast. I had just enough peat moss left from the front reno to cover the plots (I did this more to hold them in place than to retain moisture). I'm planning to cover them with landscape fabric tomorrow while I seed the rest of the yard with 16 lbs of all cultivars. It's shady enough back there that I shouldn't need peat moss or any other cover, so I'll drop the last bag of Scott's Starter I have left in the shed and broadcast the remaining 5-6 lbs of Heritage fungicide I have left as well. I'll get that Rachio zone tuned up to the correct frequency over the next couple of days I have before I leave and with the germination speed of fescue, I hope I'll return from vacation on 9/27 to a green blanket back there.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for conducting this experiment - will definitely be interested in reading your updates as things progress!


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Got up early this morning and mixed seed (4 lbs each cultivar), prepared the yard, then dropped seed, 8 lbs Scott's Starter w/meso, and 5 lbs of Heritage (not quite normal rate, but what was left in the bag).



Covered each of the test plots with landscape fabric while I dropped the seed mix, then removed for fertilizer and fungicide application.



Here's a pano shot pre-soak.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Just back from vacation and I came back to quite a mess. First impression is, wow, I had forgotten how fast TTTF moves. Some sprouts are up over 4" in just a week. Tons of leaves and less than uniform germination due to untuned irrigation heads and unusually dry and hot weather while I was gone. I also found out that either I need to be much more careful when cleaning out the sprayer, or I didn't drop the starter with meso very uniformly. I have a ton of 100% bleached sprouts. The good news is that all of the test plots look really good. I'll post some pics after I clean it all up this weekend.


----------



## erickdaniels (Jun 29, 2018)

How did those cultivars work out for you? I'm interested in 4th millennium and Traverse 2...


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

erickdaniels said:


> How did those cultivars work out for you? I'm interested in 4th millennium and Traverse 2...


They've all actually done really well. Much better than I expected, in fact. I'd be hard pressed to tell the difference among any of them at this point. I'd just go with whichever you can find the best deal on, or use them as a blend.

Due to lack of time, I haven't really had an opportunity to really give the back yard much attention and I think it looks pretty good considering. I'd also say that I've had much better success growing in the very dense shade portions than I thought as well. I think there's probably very little reason to ever grow fine fescues given the performance I'm seeing.


----------



## erickdaniels (Jun 29, 2018)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

erickdaniels said:


> How did those cultivars work out for you? I'm interested in 4th millennium and Traverse 2...


I've had both 4th Millenium and Traverse 2 for a couple years now in my back yard, mostly shade. They have both done very well thus far, but like any fescue, keep an eye out for fungus.


----------



## erickdaniels (Jun 29, 2018)

@j4c11 thanks!


----------

